# Redfish report



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Water in the Pee Dee river 43-44 deg.
slugish bite & fight
finally no wind, river slick as glass
Caught 3 yesterday slot size
Got 6 today oversize


Merry Christmas Ya'll


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

you caught redfish as in red drum/channel bass/spottail bass in the Pee Dee river?

I know they do wander into freshwater but that far up the river?


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds like you keep hitting them reds. 

Merry Chrismas Joe to you and yours.....Greg C.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Were the fillets already frozen for ya?  
Thanks for the report.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

great job joe if anyone knows how to catch redfish its you!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I fish lower end
waccamaw, pee dee, black river, more brackish tidal
Good winter grounds for reds

Greg when trout turn off , i hit the rivers for spot tails


----------

